# Pet of the week



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Bandicoot 

Your doggie get's my vote for 'best newcomer' 

Is it just me or is he the cutest little doggie ever .....     

Pipkin x

PS.  Astrid, Emcee, Nix, don't get fur mummy rage and get defensive - your animals may get voted for in future but today my vote goes to Bandicoot.

PPS.  Sorry I am having a mad 5 minutes - was going to delete this post but just pressed SEND!


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Ahh, thanks Pipkin! But now I feel a full confessional is in order...

I picked this pooch off the ready-assembled profile list as it really does look just like one of my two, but I'm not clever enough to know how to put their actual photos on here (doh, I know). But now I really want to show you that they are just as cute as that pooch.

Don't you all just love it when our mutts go to sleep and they show off their little doggie teeth? One of mine has just been flat out with legs in the air and her tongue hanging out. 

Sorry, as you can see, don't get me going about our dogs or you will never shut me up...

Hope you don't feel hoodwinked, Pipkin. I am now determined to work out how to post a piccie up of them both...  

Hooray for our furbabies!

B x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

...and as you can see, it really wasn't that hard once I put my brain back in.  

x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

...And I've got to say the pet pic that does it for me is of Nix's furbaby asleep with his teeth out (see? it's the teeth; they just get me every time).

Gosh sorry, I'm like your overnight Australian email stalker, aren't I? While you're all sleeping sweetly (I hope) I just keep tapping away madly. I'll stop now and go and do the hoovering... 

B xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Heh heh... you won't be our 'stalker' for long hon. We have a lovely Kiwi lady who is originally from the UK herself who will be back on board soon I hope telling us all about her lovely hols with her DH!

Loving the pic though - makes my heart melt!

Love
Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Not be outdone I have added my gorgeous chaps as my piccie....

MM xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Bandicoot 

You complete narna - you made me larf so much with your posts.  Trouble is, I can totally relate to what you've said!  

Pipkin - Only mildly raging cos us fur mummies are just soooo protective..... good idea for a post.

ttfn
Nix
x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I do have a dog but no picture to show so have to make do with one of the cats, Luna.


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok Ok Bandicoot you can still have the title 'fur mummy of the week' and your fur kids get 'pet of the week' too ..... love the photo by the way!!  I did fall for that other 'scam' of a photo didn't I  

By the way, I am a totally independant judge as I have no fur babies of my own (we have too many holidays!).  I did have a little dog I grew up with but many years ago he passed on to the playground in the sky!  He was an absolute sweetheart and I still dream about him to this day - I used to dress him up as a kid and he was so good natured and layed back he just used to let me put him in babygrows and carry him around   You never forget them do you   

Glad you like the thread!  Here's to pets past and present  

Pipkin x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Changed my sleeping boy to an awake one - poor little bloke being forced to wear antlers - looks really bothered NOT.

MM yours are good pic-nicking on their blanket.
Nix


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Funny you are all changing or adding photos of your pets to 'catch the judges eye'!!  It's like Crufts!

Just spotted little Zak in his reindeer ears Nix ...... I've got my eye on him for a possible award for next week    Bless his furry feet ... he may get best in show!

Pipkin


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Judge Pipkin don't be swayed, I have a pic of our poochies in antlers, too, I have I have I have! 

Catching the judge's eye and it being like Crufts... oh I laughed out loud at that. We are all getting the competitive bug, aren't we? Nix your boy looks just adorable in his antlers. God they do anything for food, don't they? 

MM, love the pic of Scoot and Archie. We had a collie x when I was growing up and he was just the best dog, they're so bright.

Yamoona that's a great pic of Luna. Looks like she's ready to help you out with a posting!

Pipkin you're right, you never forget your pets. Glad he was so obliging with the babygrows... DH has warned me that if I reach the 'dressing up' stage with our two pooches, he's off!! (Even though I frequently catch him doing 'baby talk' to them in a ridiculously high pitched voice... he'd kill me for telling you that and ruining his macho image )

Well I was going to tuck the poochies into bed (don't laugh) and head off myself, but now I feel the need to stay up all night washing, primping and blowdrying our girls to ensure they're 'best in show'... g'night lovely ladies! 

B xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls, i also have a dog who is quite old now -14.She is a mix between a short haired terrier and a jack russel(but far bigger than a jack russel)-will try and find a good pic. Hope the age factor doesnt come before beauty!!!


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooh! I'm loving seeing everyone's fur babies! If my photo-uploading skills have worked, here are my 2 beloved ladies.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Emmag! Your cat has the looooooongest body I've ever seen  

I've blown you some bubbles for that cute picture    

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you! (In fact, I only just learned what bubbles are - and I'm so thrilled that I have some!)

The lovely long lady in question is Ninja. She's my pride and joy. Her sister, Mojo, is a daddy's girl.  Ninja does a lot of that sexy wriggling around that cats do, and she is an absolute sucker for a camera. Just like her mum


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

emmag - Ninja  is a dead ringer for 'cat in a hat' with that extra long torso !!  I hope you know what I am on about (look it up on Google if not as I don't think we are allowed to post links!).  She certainly is a sexy little mover and she is currently in the running for 'most sexy beast in show'  

Bandicoot - we clearly have a similar sense of humour as I did laugh out loud at your 'judge pipkin' comment and in particular you franticly trying to convince the judge   that your little one has also dressed in antlers in the past with your  'I have, I have, I have',  ....    

Judge Pipkin is always watching ...


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

emmag your ninja and mojo are sooo cute and very photogenic.  Zak is getting very worried at such competition with all these cuties........

Nix


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Nix, fear not, Zac could not possibly look more cute. Those antlers are the perfect accessory. 

Though Emmag, Ninja and Mojo clearly do know how to work the camera! Is it just the angle or is Ninja really that looooong?

I have to admit there is not much that's cute about Mabel (the white one) and Daisy (the ginger one) tonight. Their dinner seems to have given them particularly bad wind and they're both in the office with me, looking lovingly at me, but choking me to death! Dogs are so gross, remind me why we love them again...?

I think Judge Pipkin might be taking a few points off my girls for that confessional... 

B xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

All beautiful little ones. I love the photos.......i think my dog meg is human and treat her like it...its frightening, but hey she brings me so much pleasure....

love astridx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Bandicoot said:


> Though Emmag, Ninja and Mojo clearly do know how to work the camera! Is it just the angle or is Ninja really that looooong?
> 
> B xx


She's pretty long, but she looks a lot longer in the picture because she has her legs stretched out - if you look at where her tail joins her body, you can see that the rest is all legs!


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

If I have managed to change my photo, you will see the best horses of all time!

Jq xxx


----------

